# SANTIAGO, Chile Always surprising



## caglieri (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi, :happy: 
I wanna show you some photos from my city, Santiago, Chile.
My own photos.. :cheers: 

Santiago's Downtown


scroll--->




Panoramic View, with a wonderful andes mountains, East side of the city
( El Golf ,Las Condes to Providencia)




Providencia District

Vertical Pano 
















El Golf and Las Condes, Financial District
scroll--->

scroll--->




Photos taken from this building

Marriot Hotel and New offices buildings scroll--->

East View
scroll--->

scroll--->

West View
scroll--->

Vertical Pano 


Street level....









Some Buildings









More Santiago's photos, here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=362889 

Bye
kay:


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

very nice pics of a beautiful city.
the financial disctrict looks great.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

I love this town, especially the modern subway and the many modern skyscrapers.


----------



## caglieri (Nov 9, 2005)

lpioe said:


> very nice pics of a beautiful city.
> the financial disctrict looks great.


Thanks!


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

WOW!

They are amazing!


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

This city is a must in latin america....so beaultiful,developement, and charming.... the andes behind are the perfetc scenary of an awesome city indeed ! :applause:

ONE QUESTION - What is the hightest altitude in this pic off the andes behind ?


----------



## Poulpy (Nov 10, 2005)

Impressive pics! The Andes behind are so beautiful, Santiago is great, no doubt!


----------



## sardina (Aug 11, 2006)

It looks like an american or european city, Beautiful place!
Thanks for the pics


----------



## agliati2005 (Mar 31, 2006)

Las fotografias estan increibles!!!!

Santiago es hermosa!!!


----------



## ClarkWGriswald (Sep 25, 2005)

Excellent photos! Santiago has such a beatiful landscape!!!!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Amazing picture collection. Santiago is indeed a great and beautiful city.


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

City has a very nice setting.


----------



## chilean_sky (Sep 12, 2004)

Santiago is great, nice and modern buildings, and the andes background is impressive.


----------



## caglieri (Nov 9, 2005)

More image, Santiago at Night..

Paseo Ahumada (PEDESTRIAN STREET)

scroll-->






"Ripley" & "Falabella" department stores, ex Hotel Crillón Building , Paseo Ahumada








Another "Ripley". Paseo Ahumada


Banco Santander-Santiago ( Bandera Street) Footbridge
take a look the change of colours..









La Bolsa St & Nueva York St









Paseo Huérfanos ( Pedestrian Street)



Paseo Estado ( Pedestrian Street)







Palacio de La Moneda (Goverment Palace)
scroll-->

scroll-->

I liked this pano.. :tongue3: 
scroll-->





scroll-->








Ilike this photo :banana: 


My photos, Hope you like it.

Greetings!


----------



## don_quito (Apr 28, 2008)

AWESOME CITY!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pics!  Nice work :cheers:


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

From these shots, the city looks awesome, but I'm sure there is more to it than meets the eye!


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

From a distance it looks like Tehran.


----------



## NiceGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

caglieri said:


> Hi, :happy:
> I wanna show you some photos from my city, Santiago, Chile.
> My own photos.. :cheers:
> 
> Santiago's Downtown


Great pictures! I would not consider Las Condes and Providencia "Down Town" though, it is more like the skyscraper capital of Santiago's suburbia.


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow urban and modern! I love it. Looks very cold, though.


----------

